# The Finger Shoot'in Hoyt From Hades! (pic intensive)



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

That looks like you found a jewel of a finger bow. I would love that 9 inch brace. Now have fun.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill - it seems so strange to see a compound on your bow rest in your back yard.  Looks nice! I am sure your longbows said hi and a hardy welcome to your backyard. Anyway hope you have fun. 
Oh by the way I have been checking out the classifieds and doing some research on target compounds. My wife just gives me the, "now what are you looking at". Hey archery is archery no mater what you shoot. Having the enjoyment and fun is what it is all about.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

willieM said:


> That looks like you found a jewel of a finger bow. I would love that 9 inch brace. Now have fun.


Thank you and fun I shall have sir!...and yes...that running start of a 9" BH makes the bow easy to handle with a very natural and pleasant draw.  



Arron said:


> Bill - it seems so strange to see a compound on your bow rest in your back yard.  Looks nice! I am sure your longbows said hi and a hardy welcome to your backyard. Anyway hope you have fun.
> Oh by the way I have been checking out the classifieds and doing some research on target compounds. My wife just gives me the, "now what are you looking at". Hey archery is archery no mater what you shoot. Having the enjoyment and fun is what it is all about.


I know...right?...I'm like at 3 years of no compounds and then this...and to be honest?...I'm having so much fun with it that it's scaring me...maybe just because it's so new to me again and something different but they will most certainly compliment each other...it was really quite the experience starring down the shaft of a snotty fast compound and shooting it sightless with fingers...I can't recall that I've ever done that before...maybe just a few times over several decades and only for a shot or two test firing a new compound prior to deciding whether I was actually going to buy or not...but taking it seriously here?...is in fact quite fun as I find myself applying all the same rules of form and aiming that apply to my sight-free trad bows...but with the benefit of having all the time in the world to hold at anchor for as long as I like to make certain everything is just so prior to release and?..

I love the diminutive grip on this bow....as I have somewhat small hands?...I can now see where Hoyts wild riser geometry makes sense where they bridged the strength to facilitate a wonderful feeling slim line grip for those of us with small paws much like they've done with the Tiburon riser in their trad line-up...(can you guess where I'm going with that one? LOL!)...as "Grip" means pretty much everything regarding how well my trad bows respond for me and this Hoyt grip is no exception and just kicked it up a notch...it's sensitive if you ain't right yet?...very stabile if you are...a rare combo in a grip but Hoyt nailed it...and I love that! 

You gotta try this Arron...even if you just do like I did and grab yourself a cheapy off the classifieds as long as it has adequate ATA (40"s or longer)...this way?...if you don't like it?...you can just off it and get your money back...but one thing is for certain...

you ain't gett'in my Protec! :laugh:

I have been seeing some real nice Mathews apex's with 40-42" ATA's going for around $400...I think they'd be a great choice as well...but I hawked the heck out of the classifieds for about 2 weeks before I lucked into this one...and I believe I fired the seller a PM within 5 minutes of him posting it...right poundage, right DL, right ATA....right price...and?...SOLD! 

I'm shooting mine like a luxury model trad bow and having a blast! 

Thanks again and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bill,
It's a blast shooting that thing, isn't it?
I kew if you got a good finger bow you would be hooked.
To bad you live on the other coast, I would love slamming some 3-D targets with ya.
Keep haveing a blast.
Don.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> Bill,
> It's a blast shooting that thing, isn't it?
> I kew if you got a good finger bow you would be hooked.
> To bad you live on the other coast, I would love slamming some 3-D targets with ya.
> ...


Yep...all the mojo of "all form/no sights" but with the added excitement of shooting what seems like a 300+fps trad bow! 

Sign me up! :laugh: 

and uh...ya know?...with a proper fitting hard case locked to my cargo rack?...this 41" ATA would only be an inch or two wider than my saddlebags...on my 1500 Kawi Vulcan Classic...that gets close to 50mpg....I'm thinking I-10 could be a maybe one day.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill - Been casing the classifieds and just getting a feel for what's out there between the different brands. Been looking at things that are 5 years or older which might be more in my price range. Nice thing is I am in no hurry so I have the time to wait for that deal.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Arron said:


> Bill - Been casing the classifieds and just getting a feel for what's out there between the different brands. Been looking at things that are 5 years or older which might be more in my price range. Nice thing is I am in no hurry so I have the time to wait for that deal.


Cool beans and by all means...yes...take your time...should be a lot of fantastic post holiday deals.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Ok Bill here goes. I have been shooting the next year model 05 and 06 with the xt 4000 limb they are for the way I shoot the most accurate and forgiving I have shot.
Here is where to start the bow is very fast compared to a wheel bow so don't be afraid to shoot a heavy arrow. I shoot a 340 full metal jacket 30" at 54lbs. When you tune this bow make sure both cams hit the stop at the same time. If not it will try to take it away from you at full draw. This is very important. When you are shooting if you start to get nervous keep pulling the bow shoots better at the back of the stop. So load up those fingers. I have tried to string walk the cam & 1/2 and it to radical if I get more tand a 1/4 " below the nock it was ugly. But with a high anchor and a 40 yd point on my biggest gap is 7/16" so who needs to string walk. 
I have shot 9,842,627 arrows out of this bow every size arrow Easton and Carbon express make if you have questions just ask I can tell you what worked for me and Sandy with this bow.
Gary


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

2413gary said:


> Ok Bill here goes. I have been shooting the next year model 05 and 06 with the xt 4000 limb they are for the way I shoot the most accurate and forgiving I have shot.
> Here is where to start the bow is very fast compared to a wheel bow so don't be afraid to shoot a heavy arrow. I shoot a 340 full metal jacket 30" at 54lbs. When you tune this bow make sure both cams hit the stop at the same time. If not it will try to take it away from you at full draw. This is very important. When you are shooting if you start to get nervous keep pulling the bow shoots better at the back of the stop. So load up those fingers. I have tried to string walk the cam & 1/2 and it to radical if I get more tand a 1/4 " below the nock it was ugly. But with a high anchor and a 40 yd point on my biggest gap is 7/16" so who needs to string walk.
> I have shot 9,842,627 arrows out of this bow every size arrow Easton and Carbon express make if you have questions just ask I can tell you what worked for me and Sandy with this bow.
> Gary


Well you certainly have my attention Gary...and thanks...so let me start the questions with...

I have the bow limbs set 3 1/2 turns out up top and 3 turns out down bottom for a 1/8th positive up top...and it seems to draw very squarely w/ 3-under....I checked by standing sideways to our bedroom mirror and drawing to the stops while observing the cams...an what felt like a dead stop?...was the bottom wheel getting there first....but when I pull a little harder?...I could get maybe another 1-3 degrees more rotation out of the top cam before it came to a dead solid hard stop....so should I take a 1/2 a turn back off the lower limb to equal them out?...I'm thinking yes...but I understand what you mean about shooting the bow by pulling through and shooting off the wall for extra tension and a cleaner, more consistent release. Thanks...as I will do that.

I'm actually loving the 3000 series limbs...they seem very fast and at 28"s I'm not feeling any pinching problems whatsoever but I also have small fingers on my small hands so...I'm not certain yet whether it would make a great "Spot Bow" for me but it feels custom tailored for 3D/Hunting.

Now....how about sending me one of those springy rest?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

You are going to need to twist the cables to get the cam timing correct. If you don't have a press you can Pre draw the bow a little and put a long Allen wrench through the cam or screwdriver and let relax on the limbs. Put about three twists on the bottom cable remove the Allen and recheck. If its worse put it back and go the other way or the other cable. It should not take much three twists is a lot.
Gary


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Send me your address and I will put one in the mail


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

2413gary said:


> You are going to need to twist the cables to get the cam timing correct. If you don't have a press you can Pre draw the bow a little and put a long Allen wrench through the cam or screwdriver and let relax on the limbs. Put about three twists on the bottom cable remove the Allen and recheck. If its worse put it back and go the other way or the other cable. It should not take much three twists is a lot.
> Gary


Gary...thanks...it's been so long since I've tinkered with wheelbows that I forgot all about the old "chock the wheels" method...that'll come in handy...an I have about 3 manual presses laying around here (from the good old days) but none of them are designed to deal with split limbs but here's the thing I thought about and I'm glad I checked and figured I'd run this by you before making any twisting moves here as I'm very hesitant to do so because....

1. To my lifelong, highly calibrated, aerospace machinist eyes?....the factory timing marks on the wheels are lining up to what appears to be perfection at static and?...the wheels are rolling over so true that there's zero detectable cam lean...as in none...and now?...

(here's the juicy part that I checked out just prior to posting back to you here...and I'm glad I did)

2. I just did the stand sideways to the mirror thing again but this time?...I drew split-finger from center (much like the dynamics a mech. release would have which is how the previous owner shot it D-Looop and all) and?....BAM!....both wheels hit dead lock home spot-on and it seems it's only when I draw from a lower point on the string using 3-under that it appears the bottom wheel hits lock first while the top wheel still has just a very minute (almost un-detectable) amount of rotational travel to go...but if I draw it split?...the wheels hit home simultaneously and in a spot on fashion and I hate to say it but the bow "FEELS" way better drawing it split.

So I figured I'd run that little observation by you and get your 2nd opinion prior to making a twist move here as obviously I'd prefer to shoot the bow 3-under but not if it comes at a cost of dynamically beating up the bow because now my mind wonders...

If I tune the bow to accommodate the finger shooting archer who prefers 3-under so that the wheels are timed to hit lock at full draw?...what's the timing going to be like when I release?...IOW's....is one wheel going to come slamming home before the other because I purposefully threw the bow off-timing to accommodate a 3-under draw?

So I guess the question boils down to...do I throw off the timing of the bow to tune the bow to the 3-under archer or?...do I tune the archer to the bow and bite the bullet and go split?

and I'm very interested to hear your thoughts on this and thanks again. 



2413gary said:


> Send me your address and I will put one in the mail


AND AGAIN! 

PM'ing you my address in...3....2.....1....


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bill,
Anything and everything that Gary tells you, soak it up like a sponge.
He will tell you straight up and is a master at non-sight finger shooting.
Don.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> Bill,
> Anything and everything that Gary tells you, soak it up like a sponge.
> He will tell you straight up and is a master at non-sight finger shooting.
> Don.


Not only do I agree but I KNOW that's true and?...

I'm anxiously waiting his opinion in response to what I posted above regarding cam timing and 3-under VS split...and whatever he says will be done.


----------



## fatzboys (Dec 2, 2006)

Mr Jinks I have a draw board and a bow press if it comes down to needing one. Just bring the scale and saw . I just ordered some arrows.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

fatzboys said:


> Mr Jinks I have a draw board and a bow press if it comes down to needing one. Just bring the scale and saw . I just ordered some arrows.


Cool...will do and thanks Kyle! You off today?


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

JINKSTER said:


> Not only do I agree but I KNOW that's true and?...
> 
> I'm anxiously waiting his opinion in response to what I posted above regarding cam timing and 3-under VS split...and whatever he says will be done.


Dis-regard Gary...it was self inflicted when I took the top limb bolt out 1/2 turn further than the lower for the 1/8th" positive up top...equaled them out for an even tiller and suddenly?....it's a non-issue...cams are hitting home in synch. 

I'm out back now with some 29" long 5575 (.400 spine) GT's with 125gr screw-ins and it's spitting them out just dandy!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Okay...just as aside note?...I haven't spent a penny on this bow yet...and decided I wasn't going to until I confirmed whether or not I dig it....well?...I dig it...so I spent .89 cents on (4) SS 5/16ths flat washers to replace the ancient (and cracking) black nylon washers on the limb pocket lock bolts...but...minutes ago?...I just got off the phone with Jeff at JBK strings and what a nice guy....he's doing (3) color Red/Yellow/Black (to match the bow) BCY X string and cables for me with black halo serving all around and he's even ordering up a small spool of a different diameter black halo for the center serving so it'll come off my digits real slick like..$70 Shipped TMD...be here in a couple weeks...but I figured it's something I better tend to as when I initially went over this 10+ year old bow?...waxing the string and cables?...the cables have some physical indentations where the cable guard slider stops and the string did kick up a couple fuzzy spots while I was applying the wax...I managed to burnish the wax into the string all glossy and slick like but still....I have no clue how old the rigging is and I figure better safe than sorry.

Thanks for reading and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I've thought off and on about getting a compound for fingers. You sure do make it sound fun. I'm primarily a recurve guy, but kind of looking for a new challenge. Sadly I only know of 1 finger shooter around here. Although I mostly shoot for mental health, , be nice to have some local competition.
Thinking....


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Crunch said:


> I've thought off and on about getting a compound for fingers. You sure do make it sound fun. I'm primarily a recurve guy, but kind of looking for a new challenge. Sadly I only know of 1 finger shooter around here. Although I mostly shoot for mental health, , be nice to have some local competition.
> Thinking....


Well?...in the spirit of prodding your attention?...here's some things I find cool about it...

1. It's a beautiful thing to have a fingers friendly wheelie laying around who's DL is spot-on to what my properly aligned trad form should be...and with just a draw or two it readily reminds me of what "correct" is supposed to feel like.

2. It's also nice to have a bow of the correct DL that allows me to come to full draw and stay there with nearly zero strain and be able to analyze the possibilities and potential virtues of playing with a variety of anchor points and subtle form tweaks.

and finally?

3. It's also comforting to know that should I ever get the bug to go hunting but I'm not feeling up to snuff or absolutely confident to do so with my stickbows?...that in 15 minutes on the kitchen table with a razor and a $10 roll of camo tape?...I can transform it into an excellent hunting rig that will most definitely get the job done.

The not so cool parts?...

1. Like you said...nearly no one finger shoots anymore.

2. As compared to stickbows?...it can get boring quick.

and the really bad part for me?...

3. I can get crazy with stuff quick...and since I'm nearly 99% certain that I won't be finger-shooting this in any competitive arena's?....(since there's virtually no one to compete against)...my mind is going wild about just permanently transforming this bow into a dedicated fingers hunting rig as it's perfectly suited for such....as it's 60# limbs are about 10#s heavier than what I could call a "all-day-spot-bow" but Ideal for 3D and hunting...so believe it or not?...I've been entertaining the idea of dis-assembling this bow and...

1. Sending the riser out for mil-spec, flat-black, hard-coat anodize and?...

2. Glass bead blasting the cams and limbs pockets to "matt-finish" and?...

3. Sending the limbs out for camo film dipping and?...

3. Installing one of those IQ Retina Lock equipped (so I can go peep-less) sure-lock lethal weapon sights.

to create my ideal finger-shooting hunting rig where anything out to 40yds would be meat on the table....which I know I shouldn't do but...the voices in my head are screaming "DO IT!" :laugh:

and I think I'm going to go shoot my Falco Longbow until those evil thoughts go away. :laugh:

But all-in-all?...yes...it's nice having one around again...if not to cross-train or hunt with or even fantasize about...

overall?...it's a very welcome addition to my toy box. 

L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## owensww3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Has anyone shot the tribute?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If it's getting boring then it's time to shoot further. When I had my BB Protec a few years back I shot it almost exclusively at 60-70yds just because it was so easy to hold and fun to watch the arrow go.

-Grant


----------

